# Post up your latest boat porn video



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Lava Falls in a replica of a 1955 dory*

I'll bite. Try this vimeo link for fisheyeing at Lava Falls:

https://vimeo.com/67886922


Yours, tom


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin' bout!. Nice move with the hat! Serious river stoke.


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Lava Falls*

not sure if this counts but....

https://vimeo.com/70149013


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Sure it counts! Great shots!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I've plastered this all over but heres my latest. I was confused with the new lay out but now we have a spot for video. I've got boating withdrawls up here in the oil patch. 

lower salmon 6-28-13 - YouTube


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Russians*



> Russians on Money drop on Vimeo


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I think i've already posted this, but here's the only imovie edit i've ever made, from 2011, on a family trip to Cali. Brush creek near Kernville is the coolest creek i've ever done... (at low water) its like a water park, so many slides.... disneyland for kayakers... ( and a couple raft descents if you look em up on youtube)

and btw, all footage via my old olympus tough. all non go pro footy, taken by Shannon, the girl in the light blue boat. she hooked it up. I am used to never having pix except the ones i take of everyone else.... and if i hand off the camera, I inevitably suck immediately after that...kodak courage leading to kodak carnage.....so this was a treat, to actually have footage to edit, of a new run. this was my virgin run...and it shows. (i am in the rasta color superhero) 

so fun.... 


Brush Creek 7-8-11 Edit - YouTube


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice! Eli and Anne are on the Buzz!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

mattywp said:


> Nice! Eli and Anne are on the Buzz!


We need to get a big musician trip lined up next year. I'm pretty sure Annie and E are hooked. Reds beats would have been nice.
I forgot to mention they were super awsome to have on the trip, helpful and just a joy to be around. Next year they will have a few more things for the river I'm sure.

Eli was on the stix on Hectors boat through the big hole in china where we poped oars and things of that nature. Annie was on my boat and handled the right side paddle like a pro. No footage of that one, it kind of caught us off guard. I thought we were going to flip the 18'er


----------

